# Orzo salad with Shrimp



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made a salad with orzo 1/2 box...and 3/4 small pasta, cause i didn’t have enough orzo...
After boiling the orzo and pasta, I cooled it down to room temperature. 

I added a handful of baby spinach and a handful of hothouse cucumber
with the skins on...I seasoned it with a little garlic salt and white pepper,
and dill...I dressed it with olive oil and lemon...

then I added a pound of large shrimp that I baked in the oven with a drizzle
of olive oil...and a sprinkle of garlic salt. Then I added dollops of goat cheese.
I was also going to add a little chopped scallions, but I forgot.
(400* oven for 6 minutes for the shrimp.)

I made it at 4...It on my counter right now marinating...I tasted it and it’s delicious.
I’m going to serve it with a salad.

chefs note, I fry my raw orzo in a cast iron dry fry pan until it’s brown.
I saw Bobby Flay do it once and I’ve been doing it since...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot the scallions so I sprinkled it put it on top.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks great TK. Forgetting the scallions. Who cares, but on top might actually be better. Frying the orzo, perfectly acceptable, I do it often with rice and some pasta. Seldom see orzo here, people here don't know how to eat or cook. 'nought said.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look really good. Learned a new one tonight, orzo, never heard of it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots, what do you think about cheese and shrimp? For some reason it seems bad to me, but I make Fettuccine Alfredo and add Parmesan cheese, & I put fresh cooked shrimp on store bought 4 cheese pizza, if in a hurry. Maybe I'm thinking of cheddar?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it’s ok...shrimp parmigiana has mozzarella on it.

Yes, all white cheese is good with shrimp - not cheddar.
Feta cheese would be good too.

We only ate half of it -I’m bringing the other half to my niece
tomorrow for lunch.


----------

